# True spiders



## agreendream (Dec 8, 2009)

True spiders, why is it so hard for me to find them?
There is a huge range of tarantulas around, great, but true spiders!?

There is a guy in Hungary who is willing to send me some Nephila slings but he says his post office could not help him with sending them to the UK.
Any ideas people?

Jumping spiders Orb weavers Crab spiders PLEASE :flrt:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Welcome to my world. I prefer true spiders but getting hold of them isn't easy which is awful considering true spiders species outnumber T's by a huge number. I think it's upto people like us to get these animals from abroad and have a go at breeding them


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Yep your not the only one, ive found a few i want recently, but i havent found a single one for sale in the UK. But chech these guys out

True spiders : Exoreptiles.com, Your Reliable Exotic Pets & Reptiles Supplier from Malaysia

i think, that maybe they will send them over here, might be worth asking them because those pictured ones are stunning....


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

DannyB said:


> Yep your not the only one, ive found a few i want recently, but i havent found a single one for sale in the UK. But chech these guys out
> 
> True spiders : Exoreptiles.com, Your Reliable Exotic Pets & Reptiles Supplier from Malaysia
> 
> i think, that maybe they will send them over here, might be worth asking them because those pictured ones are stunning....


Hi i work with this company in malaysia i have the full trade price list here is there costs you have to pay 

Shipping -> will be quoted upon Purchase Order received
Brokerage -> USD 150 per consignment
Documentation(Non-CITIES) -> USD 100 per consignment
Documentation(CITIES) -> USD 100 per consignment​
Packaging -> USD 30 per box (can fit up to 400hds of Cobalt Blue Tarantula)

i will soon be running a import with steve who runs this company and will opening it up to members on here


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

i got a female ancylometes bogotensis here in uk yesturday ,south american fishing spider,just need to look hard ,true spiders are about ,what are you looking at getting ?


----------



## agreendream (Dec 8, 2009)

To be honest I thought I was just being a spaz by not finding them.

Ok I dont mean to sound too critical but I checked that link, 8 spiders and a bill that's looks around $300. Is this all we true spider fans have to work with?

As Matty says there are spiders available but I dont think there is a good range and the supply, well infrequent to say the least.

I would love to breed what I get my grubby little hands on.

Clue me up on any reasons there is so little to be found?

Thanks


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

This is why we need to all stick together and let the UK suppliers know there is a market here for true spiders and what we want. Because this country only seems to cater for T people


----------



## agreendream (Dec 8, 2009)

Ok plan!
Try and get a list of people who are interested but get those people to give some idea of what spiders they would like.
That way suppliers can see the number of people grow and what is required.

Later down the line see if we can get it sticky so true spider fans can find easy.

Chris - Salticidae, Gasteracantha, Nephila.
Please!


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

agreendream said:


> Ok plan!
> Try and get a list of people who are interested but get those people to give some idea of what spiders they would like.
> That way suppliers can see the number of people grow and what is required.
> 
> ...


i am able to get hold of some more true spiders if you are intersted but these would come by another supplier


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

You'll have to give us a list of what you can get hold of


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> You'll have to give us a list of what you can get hold of


will get one sorted out over the next few days


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

Well I know where to get em from too, but I'm not gonna hold you to ransom, you can go for it yourself!

Personally I'm gonna wait and see what I can get from Hamm and then start hitting the european suppliers.

True Spiders - Arachnia Enterprises

then from Spinnen und mehr bei Thomas Vinmann, Diplom-Biologe

True Spiders: 
Giant Fishing Spider Ancylometes bogotensis, very interesting, captive bred, ca. 2 cm 10,-
Giant Woolf Spider Lycosa emuncta, Mexico, Yucatan, colourful species, captive bred, subadult/adult 18,-
Black Widow Latrodectus hasselti (Australian Redback), colourful species, adult female 15,-
Violin Spider Loxosceles laeta, female subadult/adult 13,-
Violin Spider Loxosceles laeta, male subadult/adult 10,-
Tube Spider Cuculcania hibernalis, French Guyana, very interesting behaviour, adult female 12 EUR
Tube Spider Cuculcania hibernalis, French Guyana, very interesting behaviour, adult male 10 EUR
Tube Spider Cuculcania hibernalis, French Guyana, very interesting behaviour, ca. 1 cm 1 for 6 EUR/5 for 15 EUR


then also...

.:www.schaben-spinnen.de - Jörg Bernhardt :. Shop



Just be careful what you order as lots of them are DWA... there are more, but the digging and the finding is all part of the fun IMO. The european dealer list is your friend!


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

That said, if a few peeps anyone want to club together to order from malaysia i'd be interested in getting involved.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Marting Goss, Martin French, Viginia Cheeseman, and Exopet all sell True spiders 
I agree though i prefer these over boring tarantula's i mean come on, theres hundreds out there, they all seem to look exactly the same apart from being different shades of colour


----------



## agreendream (Dec 8, 2009)

Not being rude but yes I have seen those sites, it numbers about 10 spiders with quite a few duplicates. My problem is most of those are very similar in look to tarantulas just smaller. 
Virginia cheeseman has the lady bird spiders but that's really it for variety.

I will be at hamm and pick up what interesting spiders I can get but still think we could develop this more with suppliers. 

I too would go in on a Malaysia buy but they really would have to improve the list before I spend that kind of money.


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

agreendream said:


> Not being rude but yes I have seen those sites, it numbers about 10 spiders with quite a few duplicates. My problem is most of those are very similar in look to tarantulas just smaller.
> Virginia cheeseman has the lady bird spiders but that's really it for variety.
> 
> I will be at hamm and pick up what interesting spiders I can get but still think we could develop this more with suppliers.
> ...


I have sed another thread somewere i will be running a import from malaysia and of course ill be happy to have RFUK members to jump in on it to spred that cost as i will be importing more then just spiders from steve if you are intersted let me know and i can start to get the ball moving


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

xxstaggyxx said:


> I have sed another thread somewere i will be running a import from malaysia and of course ill be happy to have RFUK members to jump in on it to spred that cost as i will be importing more then just spiders from steve if you are intersted let me know and i can start to get the ball moving


yep i'm interested! very interested in those long legged centipedes, they're wierd as hell!


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

jakakadave said:


> yep i'm interested! very interested in those long legged centipedes, they're wierd as hell!


 
ill get a full list of all the bugs and what not sorted from the morning


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

xxstaggyxx said:


> ill get a full list of all the bugs and what not sorted from the morning


Yeah let me know to buddy, am interested in some true spiders:2thumb:


----------



## agreendream (Dec 8, 2009)

OK GUYS AN GIRLS!

I found a nice chap to send me some *Nephila senegalensis *
12 Euro for 10 slings. 5 Euro p&p 

Bred him self as hobby but now I keep banging on about them he is getting more true spiders  

Who wants some!!!!????

As we have discussed this will work best if we work together and make business for him in tern he will get us *spiders* :flrt:

Mail me - [email protected]

:mf_dribble:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Where is he based? And sending at the mo isn't great from this country let alone any from europe. So when is he willing to post?


----------



## agreendream (Dec 8, 2009)

Hungary 

I think he will send me mine in a few days or at least next two weeks, I guess. You lot could wait until I have seen the quality and then we could push for more.


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

will be interesting to see. Good luck housing 10 nephilas, I hope you have a spare room!


----------



## agreendream (Dec 8, 2009)

hahahah TRUE!
Still I have spent today clearing up big time.
As well I don't plan to keep all ten I will give away some.
I have been bugging this guy to get more true spiders and I understand I first need to buy what he has before making him get more. I know how lame it is to do all the work of sourcing to then find the person is suddenly "only interested". 
Will slap some pic's up as soon as they come through my door!


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

agreendream said:


> True spiders, why is it so hard for me to find them?
> There is a huge range of tarantulas around, great, but true spiders!?
> 
> There is a guy in Hungary who is willing to send me some Nephila slings but he says his post office could not help him with sending them to the UK.
> ...


My brother had an orb weaver in his garden, strange looking little dude it was


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

I'd probably be interested in looking after one if you get them through. Might have to keep it in my bedroom though as i know my flatmate wouldnt be happy about it! lol


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

BTW arachnia enterprises have jumping spiders and crab spiders.


----------



## agreendream (Dec 8, 2009)

Cool your going to hamm too! I think I am equally excited!
Where are you? If your not in driving distance I wont send you a spare for a while as I don't think going through the post twice in succession is fair.

As for that bloody arachnia enterprises site!
I don't like them.. 
Ever page you open has that retarded pop up music which tends to crash my comp. And as for having jumping and crab spiders, there is no price just a random number, there is no description, and no full ID......

WE DEMAND BETTER :devil:
And more 

hahaha


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

For anyone going to hamm i think you all need to bring back lots of the same species of true spiders, we all need to get breeding and trying to convert people into our way of thinking!


----------



## agreendream (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes to that plan!!!!

Who has been hamm before and what are we likely to be able to pick up, true spider wise?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I've never been as of yet, but by next year i will make sure i have things most normal people have, like a passport! And i shall go! The things i've heard you can get there are pretty much anything you want? Well within reason. But if you see anything you don't see often in this country then i suggest buying at least 4! Ideally a lot more


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I've never been as of yet, but by next year i will make sure i have things most normal people have, like a passport! And i shall go! The things i've heard you can get there are pretty much anything you want? Well within reason. But if you see anything you don't see often in this country then i suggest buying at least 4! Ideally a lot more


Timmington my friend, there is good reason why I shall be making the seven hour drive to Hamm in an estate car. That reason is 1,421 litres of load capacity. :lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Lol just remember i collect true spiders ok...


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Lol just remember i collect true spiders ok...


Well if you give me a wish list and promise faithfully to take them off my hands when I get back I'll keep my eyes skinned for you!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh trust me if the price is right then i'll take them off you! I like anything really, like huntsman spiders, funnel web species and perhaps a few jumpers? Maybe Nephila too..... Basically anything interesting :2thumb:


----------



## The Sandman (Nov 3, 2009)

i like these.....
dont suppose anyone can get any?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Those are the orb weavers from other parts of the world, i'm sure there could be a few of those over there for sale as they are pretty


----------



## The Sandman (Nov 3, 2009)

well in that case i think Tim should take a trip and start breeding ha ha :lol2:


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

The Sandman said:


> well in that case i think Tim should take a trip and start breeding ha ha :lol2:


Edit: Misread the quote, I'm a dumbass.


----------



## The Sandman (Nov 3, 2009)

now ya gotta tell us what ya original reply was!!!! lol


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Lol i'm 100% looking into breeding true spiders from now on! I have a couple of the C. getatzis which when i get them to a decent size will be making sweet spider love for me


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

The Sandman said:


> now ya gotta tell us what ya original reply was!!!! lol


I was just being banterous, I read it as:



The Sandman said:


> well in that case i think Tim and I should take a trip and start breeding ha ha :lol2:


to which I replied, "...this is strangely reminiscent of a thread involving ShiftyRacoon. Sure you haven't got something to tell us sandman?" 

But obviously I misread it cuz I am a dumbass and had to swiftly edit it in order to not appear a total pillock. However, I have now revealed myself as such anyway... hmmmm I may be digging myself deeper here.... :lol2: :blush::bash:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Lol you two have lost me


----------



## The Sandman (Nov 3, 2009)

lmfao ha ha ha ha ha i thought the shiftyracoon blunder had been forgotten as no one had mentioned it until now. lmfao

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

The Sandman said:


> lmfao ha ha ha ha ha i thought the shiftyracoon blunder had been forgotten as no one had mentioned it until now. lmfao
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


Heheheeh that kind of thing can haunt you for years! :lol2:


----------



## agreendream (Dec 8, 2009)

Putting aside sandman's secret love history, yep the pics you posted are probably in the order Gasteracantha and are HIGH on my list for hamm.
I do want to bring back enough to start breeding in this country and if its possible I would be more then happy to sort you two out.


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

agreendream said:


> Putting aside sandman's secret love history, yep the pics you posted are probably in the order Gasteracantha and are HIGH on my list for hamm.
> I do want to bring back enough to start breeding in this country and if its possible I would be more then happy to sort you two out.


<Eyes narrow at agreendream> Lets not make this get ugly now eh. If you somehow snaffle the good stuff there will be consequences and repercussions! :lol2:


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

there is a trap door for sale in live food ebay


----------



## agreendream (Dec 8, 2009)

Sorry Jakakadave I simply don't have the attention span to respond to threats lol 
We could both be stood over some stunning animal and you could say " if you buy that your DEAD" I would probably grim-is and then go "ow look a stunning animal I want to buy" 
hahaha

That said what are you after? because you guys have been hinting at stuff and I'll be honest non of its what I want.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

And bring me back some Hetropodas :2thumb:


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

i'd be interested in true spiders, but it'd have to be when i get more money

i had a trapdoor spider come this week, probably quite basic to you guys i know, DOA though, gutted

will definitely get a few more true spiders though


----------



## agreendream (Dec 8, 2009)

Ok last chance to get some Niphila I am about to pay the guy and told him there where other people interested.

His email so you don't have to wait on me.
[email protected]

:2thumb:


----------

